# Box Elder Burl??



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have quite a bit of this. I think it is elder but I do not see much of it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2014)

1st and 2nd pics definitely look like be burl, I have a couple nice chunks myself. I just never seen it without the bark on it.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 11, 2014)

Pic 3 looks like pic 2 flipped over. The 4th pic looks kinda like boxelder burl but that yellow is throwing me off. Is the color accurate in the 4th pic?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Pic 3 looks like pic 2 flipped over. The 4th pic looks kinda like boxelder burl but that yellow is throwing me off. Is the color accurate in the 4th pic?




2 and 3 are the same piece. The yellow is the color of that piece- they all came from same tree- at least that is what I was told- and looking at them I believe it.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 12, 2014)

when Box elder burl sits around for a while sometimes it fets that yellow patina my bet if its light and yellowish like i see its bxe especially if it came from the salt lake city valley. thx cl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 12, 2014)

You got some nice burls there.... too bad your lathe is currently being used as a dust cover fir the floor otherwise you could make something really cool from them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> You got some nice burls there.... too bad your lathe is currently being used as a dust cover fir the floor otherwise you could make something really cool from them




Always pickin on the  Dern lathe is a crummy dust cover-floor is dusty under it. But then again- I can see the floor there!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> when Box elder burl sits around for a while sometimes it fets that yellow patina my bet if its light and yellowish like i see its bxe especially if it came from the salt lake city valley. thx cl




Came from park in Coeur d'lane, Id - at least that is what he told me- no reason to lie- I was loading them. I notice on Ebay pics that some elder burl is yellow at the edges.


----------

